
Product Management in 1 Tweet - escapist16
https://twitter.com/shreyas/status/1254064006412656640
======
villaumbrosia
We actually asked our community on Twitter to do the same and these where some
of our favorite answers:

* “Iterate until awesome” @_productMonk * “It's in the backlog” @MiroHQ * “What problem you solving (from NYC, grammar is correct)” @jrochelle * “Yes, but not now” @roberthamilton * “User + Customer + Business Outcomes” @socialnerdia

My answer was: “Make users win”

~~~
escapist16
Interesting. Mine would be - "Problems before solutions, Customers before
Products, Experiment before implement"

------
discordance
The tweet:

Product Management—in 1 tweet.

Role: Define the product & coordinate actions across the org to enable its
success

Success: User adoption Business impact

Skills: Common sense Immense empathy Influential communication

Traits: Low ego Deep care High agency

Simple, but not easy.

